# MSE



## alicez (Jul 12, 2008)

When I turned on my WinXP computer today the MSE icon at bottom of screen was now "Yellow" and when I opened the MSE, it too had yellow border. I believe that meant in the past that the MSE was not protecting my computer. But now I don't know what it means. 
Is my MSE still protecting my system (up until 4/8/2014)?

ver 4.5.2..16

I read the following and wonder if that pertains to my MSE? Even though it is "YELLOW" it is still protecting my WinXP computer/system.

===============
End of life for Windows XP is approaching quickly. In addition to a pop-up notification that Win XP will hit end of life, Microsoft Security Essentials will now give prominent warnings to users running Windows XP. The next Security Essentials engine version, 4.5, is currently available in pre-lease form. Officially version 4.5 is supported on Windows Vista & Windows 7, but it can be installed on Windows XP. (The product is built into Windows 8)
When installed the user will now see a warning with the yellow bar in the image above or the yellow tray icon nearby. These yellow warnings stay up even if the product is completely updated and the system scan is clean
. 
Microsoft released a statement to ZDNet "Windows XP customers already running Microsoft Security Essentials will receive version 4.5 when it ships." It's been over a decade, time to get off Windows XP. Source: ZDNet 
http://wmpoweruser.com/microsoft-security-essentials-will-now-warn-users-windows-xp-is-not-safe/


----------



## kanaitpro (Feb 13, 2013)

all that it means is that in april, on the 6th i believe, is that your mse will no longer work. when support for xp ends, you can no longer use mse on a computer with xp. i just read that a couple of weeks ago. time for a new os, i would recommend either maxing out your ram and choosing 7, or some version of linux besides ubuntu (personal preference is suse, or debian, i just don't like ubuntu). keep in mind if you get windows 7, that you will need a minimum of 2gb of ram for win 7 home, or 4gb for win 7 pro. don't mess with anything above pro, the features that it contain wil be of use to you at all.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Support for MSE will end on July 14, 2015.


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

[webquote=http://windows.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/security-essentials-download]
Will my PC be at risk after support ends for Windows XP?

PCs running Windows XP after April 8, 2014 should not be considered to be truly protected.

*After support ends for Windows XP on April 8, 2014, Microsoft will no longer provide security updates for Windows XP* to help protect your PC against malware. *On this same date, Microsoft will also stop providing Microsoft Security Essentials for download on Windows XP. If you already have Microsoft Security Essentials installed when support ends for Windows XP, you will continue to receive Microsoft Security Essentials updates for a limited time to help identify malware on your PC. You can also still get the Malicious Software Removal Tool for Windows XP for a limited time through Windows Update and the Download Center.*

These updates to our antimalware products for Windows XP can help detect and block certain malware on your Windows XP PC while you complete your transition to a fully supported operating system. It's important to note, however, that because antimalware products have limited effectiveness on PCs that do not have the latest security updates, your PC will still be at risk for infection.

We strongly recommend that you complete your migration to a supported operating system as soon as possible so that you can receive regular security updates to help protect your computer from malicious attacks.[/webquote]

And yes, you need to either update the operating system, or update to another antivirus solution, or change *both.*
 But you do not have to do it by April 8th, 2014
It's important to realize that MSE will NOT cease to function or to get updates, until the end of support in 2015, as Phantom010 stated.... The lack of regular *Microsoft Windows Security Updates (Windows Updates, or Microsoft Updates)* is a big concern since these patches help a great deal as a form of "immunity" to specific malware invasion routes....

The yellow bar warning and notices are clear that the system IS still getting updated and is clean regarding what MSE can find, or prevent/ block , on any given XP system.

That may not last since malware will be more successful at infecting XP machines

And, much of the malware presently affecting Internet users of all types and habits is *not even noticed* by some antivirus programs and the comuter user helps "hold the barn door open" by choices he makes or ignores..... This is why the antivirus you use is not the sole concern- it's the whole security "picture" a computer owner has to learn about in today's environment.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Bill MS extended the support on MSE on XP until July 14, 2015 if it's already installed. As it says in the article you posted. It will just no longer be available for download.

http://blogs.technet.com/b/mmpc/archive/2014/01/15/microsoft-antimalware-support-for-windows-xp.aspx


----------



## alicez (Jul 12, 2008)

Thank you all. 
What I am asking is whether I can still use my MSE on my WinXP even though the MSE icon in lower right of screen is colored "yellow," and when opened, the MSE screen also has a "yellow" border?
Is the MSE still protecting my WinXP (until 4/8) even though it is colored "yellow" now, instead of the usual "green?"
Is my WinXP still being protected by MSE and can I continue to use my WinXP computer (until 4/8/14)?


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

You need to uninstall that pre-release version and then install the most current final version - *4.4.304.0*


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

Yes Cookiegal, I was editing and my comment was not showing apparently while you wrote to me, however, I am honored, just the same! LOL


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Byteman said:


> Yes Cookiegal, I was editing and my comment was not showing apparently while you wrote to me, however, I am honored, just the same! LOL


:up:


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

You can continue to use your XP machine.....even AFTER April 8th 2014, since Microsoft Security Essentials will still be working, and updating, and protecting the computer as best as it can.......

Please just read the information we have all posted. It helps to go back to your first post in this thread, and read onward to what we are posting now, rather than try to absorb it all in a moment.....the post about getting rid of the pre-release version for example, you should do that if you intend to remain on XP with MSE


----------



## alicez (Jul 12, 2008)

flavallee said:


> You need to uninstall that pre-release version and then install the most current final version - *4.4.304.0*


As I mentioned above, I have "Anti malware Client Version 4.5.216.0, which, if I am not mistaken, is a later version than the one you quote as 4.4.304.0. Am I correct? Or do I still need to uninstall and install the one you mention.

I notice at the top of my MSE screen (in the yellow border) it states: "PC Status - Potentially unprotected.") That is what made me post my original question.


----------



## alicez (Jul 12, 2008)

Byteman said:


> You can continue to use your XP machine.....even AFTER April 8th 2014, since Microsoft Security Essentials will still be working, and updating, and protecting the computer as best as it can.......
> 
> Please just read the information we have all posted. It helps to go back to your first post in this thread, and read onward to what we are posting now, rather than try to absorb it all in a moment.....the post about getting rid of the pre-release version for example, you should do that if you intend to remain on XP with MSE


I notice at the top of my MSE screen (in the yellow border) it states: "PC Status - Potentially unprotected." That is what made me post my original question.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

*4.5.216.0* is a pre-release version and not a final version.

I believe I recently read an article about Windows XP not being able to update the pre-release version, but I may be wrong.

I'll see if I can find the article.

Anyway, you should install and use the final version before April 8th gets here and you're no longer able to install it.

----------------------------------------------------------


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

From what I can determine from the Microsoft download site, the pre-release version 4.5.212.0 is for Windows Vista and Windows 7.

---------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

I just checked the prerelease site and read this:

Version: 4.5.212.0

Date Published: 2/20/2014

MSEPrereleaseInstallx64.exe
MSEPrereleaseInstallx86.exe

Supported Operating System

Windows 7, Windows Vista

(Then a bit farther down that page, in the *System Requirements section* there is a *link that takes the XP user on to the ver. 4.4.0304.0*

Note: If you are running Windows XP, you need download this version


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

alicez

Would you mind if we asked you to provide a tiny bit of information about your computer?

Just to see if somehow, you may have gotten the wrong version installed and it might NOT be protecting your XP?

do this please and post the results:

http://static.techguy.org/download/SysInfo.exe

Copy and paste the results here in your thread


----------



## alicez (Jul 12, 2008)

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
]OS Version: Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition, Service Pack 3, 32 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.00GHz, x86 Family 15 Model 4 Stepping 3
Processor Count: 2
RAM: 1013 Mb
Graphics Card: Intel(R) 82915G/GV/910GL Express Chipset Family, 128 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 186394 MB, Free - 162417 MB; D: Total - 4376 MB, Free - 1711 MB;
]Motherboard: Intel Corporation, D915GAG
Antivirus: Microsoft Security Essentials, Updated: Yes, On-Demand Scanner: Enabled


version 4.5.216.0
I don't intend to use this WinXP after 4/8/2014, but just wanted to know if I could continue to use this MSE to protect my WinXP until then even though it has "yellow" color.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Are its definition files out-of-date or is it telling you a scan hasn't been run in awhile and you need to run one?

--------------------------------------------------------


----------



## alicez (Jul 12, 2008)

I am really confused. I don't know how to answer all the questions that are being asked. I am not too familiar with computers. As I said, this WinXP has MSE version 4.5.216.0 and just today it had the "yellow" borders around the MSE icon and when opened and I wanted to know if it is still protecting this WinXP (until I stop using it on 4/8/2014). There seem to be many version numbers when I look in google that it confuses me to no end. Sorry for not understand all the questions people are asking me. I'm trying to answer them, but as I said, I am very confused.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Yellow is meant as a warning and means something is amiss.

Are you also using CCleaner? If so, it removes some of the history of MSE and deletes files MSE uses to determine when the last scan was performed which creates the "yellow" state unless you create an exception in CCleaner to exclude MSE. See this thread for the reference:

http://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/...turn-red/e71ca7f8-55b8-4a30-bc9e-d929a3172873

Having said that, you should uninstall the version you have, which has already been stated and install the correct one, which is 4.4.0304.0, regardless of whether you have XP, Vista or Windows 7 (to address the question you asked in the new thread you started which I closed).


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Just for everyone's information:

I've been running *MSE 4.4.304.0* in my Windows 7 computers.

I was alerted this morning via Windows Update that version *4.5.216.0* was available.

I then updated it to the new version.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

I'm keeping an XP PC updated and basically to see what happens between now and 8th April and also afterwards

As *flavallee* mentioned
and the windows update this morning wanted to install 4.5.216.0 of MSE
which it is currently installing


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

> I'm keeping an XP PC updated and basically to see what happens between now and 8th April and also afterwards


Thanks for making us aware of that.

I'm hoping to set up a Compaq Presario SR1320NX desktop next month and use it for a Windows XP test machine.

*valis* was having issues with some Windows XP systems, so he may want to pick your brain.

-------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

happy to help out - its an OLD PC - that I just keep when o get asked about XP and need to go back and have a look 

HP laptop XP 1GB Ram 100GB harddrive - dedicated graphics - quite expensive when purchased in 2006

now its updated, MSE is giving me the warning message and is yellow/orange


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

I too am using Windows XP as a test now and after April 8th, mainly when accessing TSG.
My main system is now Linux Mint.
Interesting times ahead!


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

It's strange that when you go to the MS download site they to do a manual download they don't offer the new version.

But it seems alice has had this version for some time now. I still think it would be wise to uninstall and reinstall but also important to exclude in CCleaner or this will continue to happen.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

I agree. Uninstall 4.5.216.0, then restart, then install 4.4.304.0.

----------------------------------------------------------


----------



## alicez (Jul 12, 2008)

Cookiegal said:


> Yellow is meant as a warning and means something is amiss.
> 
> Are you also using CCleaner? If so, it removes some of the history of MSE and deletes files MSE uses to determine when the last scan was performed which creates the "yellow" state unless you create an exception in CCleaner to exclude MSE. See this thread for the reference:
> 
> ...


How do I do that in CC? 
Should I be doing all of this if I am not going to be using this WinXP after 4/8/2014?


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

The link I provided gives the instructions on how to do that in CCleaner.

What is going to happen to the machine after April 8th? Will someone else be using it?

While it's in a yellow state we can't be sure it's fully protecting you. Why not start by creating the exception in CCleaner and then once MSE has a history indicating when it last ran a scan it should go back to green (that is if indeed this is the issue).

After setting CCleaner I'd reboot the machine and run a scan with MSE and then see if it resets itself to a green status.


----------



## alicez (Jul 12, 2008)

Cookiegal said:


> The link I provided gives the instructions on how to do that in CCleaner.
> 
> What is going to happen to the machine after April 8th? Will someone else be using it?
> 
> ...


I am just going to use the machine for home use, but not connected to internet since MS will not be providing anymore security updates, etc.

I went to the site you mentioned but my CC does not have "MS Antimalware" listed there to uncheck. It has Windows, with MS Management console, MS Paint, MS Windows and RegEdit. No "MS Antimalware."


----------



## alicez (Jul 12, 2008)

Cookiegal said:


> Having said that, you should uninstall the version you have, which has already been stated and install the correct one, which is 4.4.0304.0, regardless of whether you have XP, Vista or Windows 7 (to address the question you asked in the new thread you started which I closed).


I checked my Win7 and it has MSE 4.4.304.0. But I notice new MSE download is 4.4.0304.0, which has a zero in fron of the 3.
Does my Win7 have an older version of MSE and needs to be deleted and newer version installed (on the Win7)? 
Are they two different versions? 
4.4.304.0
4.4.0304.0

Very confusing indeed for this "old" mind of mine.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

I believe the one with the extra 0 is the Microsoft Security Client and the other is the actual version number of Microsoft Security Essentials.


----------



## alicez (Jul 12, 2008)

Cookiegal said:


> I believe the one with the extra 0 is the Microsoft Security Client and the other is the actual version number of Microsoft Security Essentials.


What is the difference? 
Do I have the correct one (4.4.304.0) on my Win7?
When I look in the MSE/About I see Version 4.4.304.0?

(When you download the MSE and then click on Properties of that download file, you see version 4.4.0304.0.)


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

It looks like I was mistaken and that was the number of the version of the file.

Maybe others who actually run MSE can help you better as I have nothing that I can check.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

heres mine for W7 
after any updates and software / windows update


----------



## alicez (Jul 12, 2008)

etaf said:


> heres mine for W7
> after any updates and software / windows update


That (4.5.216.0) is the version I have on my WinXP.

My Win7 (and Vista) have 4.4.304.0.

This is really getting confusing.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

have you checked via windows update?
http://www.update.microsoft.com/windowsupdate/v6/thanks.aspx?ln=en&&thankspage=5


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

I think the yellow warning is meant just as a way to notify users of the "potentially unprotected" state XP will be in, after the 8th of April......pertains to users with XP, who update TO the ver. 4.5xxxxx of MSE.....read what it says:

[webquote=http://thenextweb.com/microsoft/2014/03/06/next-microsoft-security-essentials-release-will-feature-prominent-warnings-for-windows-xp-users/#!ByJnS]Microsoft announced last month that it would continue to provide updates to its security products (antimalware engine and signatures) for Windows XP users through July 14, 2015, meaning that Microsoft Security Essentials will still get updates after support ends for Windows XP come this April.

*However, ZDNet reports that the next release of Microsoft Security Essentials, version 4.5, will feature prominent warnings to Windows XP users. It cites a reader (likely someone in Microsoft's Security Essentials prerelease program) as saying that when version 4.5 is installed on Windows XP, a yellow bar warns that the PC is "potentially unprotected" and a yellow tray icon appears in the taskbar. These warnings don't go away even if the system security scan is clean.*[/webquote]

It's as clear as "mud"....

So,it that is a pre-release version, might be protecting the computer, just trying to steer users to quit XP.....
The yellow warnings /alert does not show up in Windows 7, but if the version is somehow updated in XP, the user does see a yellow notice...... it's meant to show that there is a *Potential* for being invaded by malware due to XP's upcoming lack of security updates from Microsoft.... not just MSE's updates or function.....

Also, alicez seems to have the version meant for XP running on the Windows 7, or that computer somehow did not have the MSE Program Updated, as is common these days, you can get the daily antimalware updates but leave the program version alone.... even my Avast has that option. Throw in that Microsoft Windows Updates gets into the picture, providing MSE program updates it seems unless I read things wrong..... and you have a harder time keeping it all straight.


----------



## kanaitpro (Feb 13, 2013)

to the original poster: honestly, don't worry about it. i use mse myself, but after reading the latest reviews, i am going to reconsider. it came in dead last (again). http://www.av-test.org/en/tests/home-user/windows-7/janfeb-2014/. you're only going to have it on the internet for a couple of more weeks, so just be very careful where you go, don't use it for anything financial, and don't check your email on it.


----------



## alicez (Jul 12, 2008)

Byteman said:


> Also, alicez seems to have the version meant for XP running on the Windows 7, or that computer somehow did not have the MSE Program Updated, as is common these days, you can get the daily antimalware updates but leave the program version alone.... even my Avast has that option. Throw in that Microsoft Windows Updates gets into the picture, providing MSE program updates it seems unless I read things wrong..... and you have a harder time keeping it all straight.


I was told that the version I have on my Win7 (4.4.304.0) was the right one for Win7 64bit.
Doesn't anyone else use MSE on their Win7 computer? If so, what version do you have?


----------



## ottmom (Jun 29, 2010)

alicez said:


> I was told that the version I have on my Win7 (4.4.304.0) was the right one for Win7 64bit.
> Doesn't anyone else use MSE on their Win7 computer? If so, what version do you have?


I have 4.5.216.0 updated today.


----------



## alicez (Jul 12, 2008)

I just checked the MS Updates and sure enough, the 4.5.216 was available to be downloaded. I installed it on both my Win7 and my Vista. Hopefully they are both now protected for the present.
According to the following site, MSE is not as reliable as was reported in the past and "might" be on the way out.

http://www.howtogeek.com/173291/goo...w-recommends-you-use-a-third-party-antivirus/


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> Doesn't anyone else use MSE on their Win7 computer? If so, what version do you have?


 see my post #35 and #37


----------



## Harrier-USA (Jun 16, 2010)

OK, I'm not dumb .... just getting older and confusion soon sets in.

I uninstalled MSE 4.5.216 and downloaded 4.4.304 but when I tried to install it I got the message that it was not a valid win32 file and that file was for win64. That's when it hit me...... I have the win32. I did a search but it turned up nothing.....

Any help with this please?


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Harrier-USA,

I've edited your post for language. Please be more careful in the future as this is a family friendly site.


----------



## ep-ng294 (Apr 24, 2009)

Byteman said:


> I just checked the prerelease site and read this:
> 
> Version: 4.5.212.0
> 
> ...


not anymore, Byteman!

The MSE downloads in the MS download center were changed on April 8 and featured version 4.5.216.0 and the System Requirements were changed to only support Windows Vista & Windows 7, not Windows XP. The previous version (4.4.304.0) of MSE is no longer available from Microsoft.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

You can still find version 4.4.304.0 and even older ones on Filehippo:

http://www.filehippo.com/download_se..._essentials_xp


----------



## stocker340 (Oct 8, 2002)

Funny
Why would anyone install it in the first place.
I realize so many here seemed to think it was the greatest thing it seemed but you get what you pay for and it never did well in ANY testing that means anything.
Thank god its gone


----------



## stocker340 (Oct 8, 2002)

Just curious why there is such a long thread on such a weak AV program??
I realize many of you provide a good service here to those with problems but to advise them to use MSE as there solution to getting infected seems pretty weak.

Here is a link to how great MSE is

https://www.google.com/search?q=mse...7j0.4646j0j7&sourceid=chrome&es_sm=0&ie=UTF-8

Please if you are going to help people with problems advise them to do better then MSE


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

stocker340 said:


> Funny
> Why would anyone install it in the first place.


The thought had crossed my mind...

http://forums.techguy.org/windows-xp/1124288-attention-windows-xp-users-have.html


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

alicez- none of my "rant" here concerns anything you did, it's just for general info, my point of view, etc!

__ _ _ _ 
This is essentially the simple question we were helping with:



alicez said:


> Thank you all.
> What I am asking is whether I can still use my MSE on my WinXP even though the MSE icon in lower right of screen is colored "yellow," and when opened, the MSE screen also has a "yellow" border?
> Is the MSE still protecting my WinXP (until 4/8) even though it is colored "yellow" now, instead of the usual "green?"
> Is my WinXP still being protected by MSE and can I continue to use my WinXP computer (until 4/8/14)?





alicez said:


> I don't intend to use this WinXP after 4/8/2014, but just wanted to know if I could continue to use this MSE to protect my WinXP until then even though it has "yellow" color.


 I know it developed into a discussion, and I realize that someone browsing the threads might not read all the way back to page 1...... however, the correct information about MSE and XP was provided...both by quoting from Microsoft itself and from various helpers, who are very aware that the MSE program is at best just a baseline form of protection...

The discussion covered what happens with the XP operating system, as well as how the end of XP support affects MSE.

No one advised anyone that MSE is a great, or even satisfactory antimalware solution, in fact, we posted the exact opposite!

*The original poster did not intend to continue to use the computer running XP OR Microsoft's Security Essentials...very much longer*



alicez said:


> I am just going to use the machine for home use, but not connected to internet since MS will not be providing anymore security updates, etc.


The thread started back in March...... later, I posted something about a link to download a specific version....back on March 25th....

and then, when I look at this thread today, May 10th, I see that on April 14th, someone "advised" me that something had changed with the download versions etc..... well, we expected it would! We don;t go back and change the thread material, it's always in chronological order, so you will indeed find outdated things in lots of our threads! :up:

I have several machines running XP with SP/3 ..they are old, but just have to have a few to test things on.

Microsoft tried out the antivirus scene, but now they don't want it to become a top competitor....doesn't bother me.

I think MS did a good job pushing out the notifications about XP end of life, certainly it was known way back.....also, the information about Security Essentials has certainly existed for many months....

About MSE, that's the way program development is, one day it's up and the next bye bye! 
Still, the intent of this thread, no matter what you think of it's length or content, was not to advise anyone to continue to expect great computer protection on an XP computer, (using Security Essentials or not) - in fact, the information posted 
pointed to every reason to "defect" from XP and upgrade.

One reason we continue to post about certain things is that many people have not yet become aware of what is going on with MSE and even with XP (believe me I see them every day) so we have to discuss what is, or what is not, true. Because we will still have to deal with the program from time to time.....


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Bill,

I think you quoted the wrong user and that you were probably addressing stocker340. I couldn't see any correlation to what you quoted from alicez and your responses. You might want to edit your post accordingly.


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi Cookiegal,

Yup you are right...which is why I had this right at the top of my last post there



Byteman said:


> alicez- none of my "rant" here concerns anything you did, it's just for general info, my point of view, etc!


 The quotes I put there, originally from alicez's posts.... are to show what was asked of us and why we did continue to help with the somewhat tricky things we deal with at TSG.

Mainly yes, I would say my post was pointed at stocker340, who did question why we would even bother to help with MSE.

And, there was a comment made about something I posted way back, which looked at without considering the time frame, seemed wrong to the person commenting.... so I pointed that out in an effort to help them understand, that the date of posting should be considered when reading a thread.


----------

